# Will it be reliable



## Tdizzle412 (Dec 6, 2004)

I been thinking of putting a turbo on my 200sx ga16de motor..I dont have any prior experience with turbos so I'm wondering. Will it be reliable? Is it going to need matience all the time to be kept running right? What's a decent PSI I can run on this motor with out problems for daily driving? Also what h/p numbers can I expect from this PSI?


----------



## NOS_PSR_NOS (Nov 9, 2004)

Tdizzle412 said:


> I been thinking of putting a turbo on my 200sx ga16de motor..I dont have any prior experience with turbos so I'm wondering. Will it be reliable? Is it going to need matience all the time to be kept running right? What's a decent PSI I can run on this motor with out problems for daily driving? Also what h/p numbers can I expect from this PSI?



heres what i came up with when i pushed the SEARCH key

http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?searchid=372969


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Check ir out:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july03/project200sx/

Lew


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Tdizzle412 said:


> I been thinking of putting a turbo on my 200sx ga16de motor..I dont have any prior experience with turbos so I'm wondering. Will it be reliable? Is it going to need matience all the time to be kept running right? What's a decent PSI I can run on this motor with out problems for daily driving? Also what h/p numbers can I expect from this PSI?


Welcome! Turbo setups can be extremely reliable, depending on the setup and the user. You are definately going to need to do more homework. As far as PSI/HP questions, when you're ready, you will know.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Tdizzle412 said:


> I been thinking of putting a turbo on my 200sx ga16de motor..I dont have any prior experience with turbos so I'm wondering. Will it be reliable? Is it going to need matience all the time to be kept running right? What's a decent PSI I can run on this motor with out problems for daily driving? Also what h/p numbers can I expect from this PSI?


i highly recommend doing lots of research before even looking at a turbo.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes
That's what I 'discovered'
:thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

since you have no experience, read up on the turbo a lot and then just get the hotshot kit.. its safer and you dont have to search for every little part


----------

